# Smoking good pics !!!!



## Smoker2

Just a 400w & :farm:

....Hash Plant


----------



## Smoker2

....Bleu Rino


----------



## Smoker2

....M-39 x Hash plant


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

lookin good...  :48:


----------



## Smoker2

Hi JustAnotherAntMarching tks

Some buds


----------



## OGKushman

beautiful! Im loving your threads smoker!


----------



## nouvellechef

Nice work


----------



## Smoker2

OGKushman said:
			
		

> beautiful! Im loving your threads smoker!



Hi OGKushman Thankyou 
i will grow some Afgan Kush, Vanilla Kush soon

M-39


----------



## Smoker2

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Nice work



Tks nouvellechef

Hindu Kush


----------



## Grower13

very nice....... the blue rhino reminds me of my blueberry/ak I've been running.

:48:


----------



## Smoker2

Grower13 said:
			
		

> very nice....... the blue rhino reminds me of my blueberry/ak I've been running.
> 
> :48:



Hi Grower13 Tks....ok

No-11


----------



## Vivian Vape

Very Nice Buds.


----------



## resin-reaper

What's your grow medium/method?


----------



## resin-reaper

ps nice photos


----------



## powerplanter

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Smoker2

Last post (03-29-2012)....:angrywife:Update Smoker2:angrywife: 

View attachment phpvAnvIoPM.jpg


----------



## Smoker2

Strawberry Frost 55 days....:ciao: 

View attachment phpZ1CNRJAM.jpg


----------



## Smoker2

Strawberry Frost....:farm: 

View attachment StrawberryFrost55j.jpg


View attachment StrawberryFrost55.jpg


View attachment StrawberryFrost55jours.jpg


----------



## Smoker2

Peyote Purple 55 days....:joint4: 

View attachment PP55.jpg


View attachment PeyotePurple55jours.jpg


----------



## Smoker2

M39A 45 days....:bolt: 

View attachment m394.jpg


View attachment m393.jpg


View attachment m397.jpg


View attachment m3911.jpg


----------



## Smoker2

Black Rose 55 days....:icon_smile: 

View attachment phpzPeN6vPM.jpg


----------



## Smoker2

Black Rose 37 days....:chuck: 

View attachment BlackRose37.jpg


View attachment BlackR37.jpg


View attachment BR-37j.jpg


----------



## Smoker2

Evil Queen 55 days....:evil: 

View attachment phpXD4IQzPM.jpg


View attachment phpRBkatLPM.jpg


View attachment big_201331319162631.jpg


View attachment phpqewmJ6PM.jpg


----------



## Smoker2

Evil Queen....:bong2: 

View attachment big_201331319574710.jpg


View attachment big_201331319500277.jpg


----------



## Smoker2

SCDCXBB 55 days (StrawberryCough x DeepChunk x Bleuberry)....:vap_bong__emoticon: 

View attachment phpc6wWvbAM.jpg


View attachment phpxZbI7cAM.jpg


View attachment phpxdRzwZAM.jpg


----------



## Smoker2

Scdcxbb....:48: 

View attachment phpfXUAoXAM.jpg


View attachment phpDpLarlAM.jpg


----------



## robertr

Nice pics, keep them coming.


----------



## Rosebud

wow Smoker, you have some beautiful shots there. Very interesting colors... and trichomes galore!!! Very nice.


----------



## Smoker2

robertr said:


> Nice pics, keep them coming.



Hi Robertr Thanks :ccc:



Rosebud said:


> wow Smoker, you have some beautiful shots there. Very interesting colors... and trichomes galore!!! Very nice.



Hello Rosebud Thanks....here some shots of my secret room :fly: 

View attachment phpjA7RrZPM (copie).jpg


View attachment php3gQyA2PM.jpg


View attachment phpbTwCRhPM.jpg


View attachment phpTXaAaiPM.jpg


View attachment phpr5VZT0PM.jpg


View attachment phpI6cHmiPM.jpg


View attachment phpSnf7vIPM.jpg


View attachment phpEQsuxBPM.jpg


View attachment phpPOtyFRPM.jpg


----------



## Smoker2

SCDCXBB (StrawberryCough x DeepChunk x Bleuberry)....:smoke1: 

View attachment php43YoFOPM.jpg


View attachment php9EP7pwPM.jpg


View attachment phpbG0PT3PM.jpg


----------



## Smoker2

SCDCXBB 55 days....:hitchair: 

View attachment phpTwNMO7AM.jpg


View attachment phpVsZaIqAM.jpg


----------



## 7greeneyes

:clap: Very nice trich porn there, *Smoker2* 

:yay:


----------



## Smoker2

PurpleUrkelXBleuberry....:cool2: 

View attachment phpz4o7ZRAM.jpg


View attachment phpKftZ8RAM.jpg


View attachment php2Es6tEAM.jpg


----------



## Smoker2

7greeneyes said:


> :clap: Very nice trich porn there, [b/Smoker2[/b]
> 
> :yay:



Hi 7Greeneyes ThankYou....more porn:clap:

PurpleUrkelXBB 55 days....:vap_bong__emoticon: 

View attachment phpbpwQzzAM.jpg


View attachment phpLFceoZAM.jpg


----------



## Smoker2

StashBox....:chuck: 

View attachment phppvZ5WIAM.jpg


View attachment phpQU1H0cAM.jpg


View attachment phpFk0CwAAM.jpg


View attachment phpCZJDVsAM.jpg


----------



## Smoker2

My Seed Collection....:48: 

View attachment phpkxOOYDPM.jpg


View attachment phpX6eJPYPM.jpg


View attachment phpidv86bPM.jpg


View attachment php7WIewKPM.jpg


----------



## Smoker2

FireStarter....:woohoo: 

View attachment fire.jpg


View attachment fi12.jpg


View attachment fire1.jpg


View attachment fire2.jpg


----------



## Smoker2

FireStarter 55days....:ccc: 

View attachment fi21a.jpg


View attachment fi23a.jpg


View attachment fi2.jpg


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

nice stash...   that firestarter is LOADED...  :48:


----------



## Smoker2

JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> nice stash...   that firestarter is LOADED...  :48:



Hi JustAnotherAntMarching Thanks

Strawberry Frost....:stoned: 

View attachment sbf9.jpg


View attachment sbf2.jpg


View attachment sbf8.jpg


View attachment sbf11.jpg


View attachment sbf5.jpg


View attachment sbf4.jpg


View attachment sbf1.jpg


View attachment sbf10.jpg


----------



## 7greeneyes

that Strawberry Frost is sick and disgusting....in the best of ways


----------



## Smoker2

Strawberry Frost 58 days....:bump: 

View attachment SBF58jours.jpg


View attachment SBF58j.jpg


View attachment SBF-58j.jpg


----------



## Smoker2

7greeneyes said:


> that Strawberry Frost is sick and disgusting....in the best of ways



Thanks 7Greeneyes....here some testers from Maddfarmer Genetics

SCDCXBB....:chuck: 

View attachment scdc65.jpg


View attachment scdc64.jpg


View attachment scdc63.jpg


----------



## Smoker2

Scdcxbb....:headbang2: 

View attachment phpx36K62AM.jpg


View attachment phpVAVRe9AM.jpg


View attachment phpnKzTKwAM.jpg


----------



## robertr

That Strawberry Frost has Bud picture of the month written all over it.


----------



## Smoker2

robertr said:


> That Strawberry Frost has Bud picture of the month written all over it.



Thanks Robertr....one of my mix:chuck:

*Mix-M20* (PeyotePurpleX(NL#5XBleuberry) 

View attachment M20.jpg


View attachment M20a.jpg


View attachment M20b.jpg


View attachment M20c.jpg


View attachment Mix-M20.jpg


----------



## Smoker2

SCDCXBB-8....:bong2: 

View attachment SCDC8.jpg


View attachment scdc.jpg


View attachment scdc-8.jpg


View attachment scdc8c.jpg


View attachment scdc8d.jpg


View attachment scdc8b.jpg


View attachment scdc8e.jpg


----------



## Smoker2

Looking in those buds for seeds
my mother scdcxbb-8 have some very nice colours 

*Mix-M66*....:farm: 

View attachment M66.jpg


View attachment M66seed.jpg


----------



## kaotik

very nice picdump man
thanks for sharing.

had to laugh at the bean pack, looks like sourcrap (not i assume, sourgrape)
..or maybe there's just a new strain about i'm unaware of 


nice work


----------



## Smoker2

kaotik said:


> very nice picdump man
> thanks for sharing.
> 
> had to laugh at the bean pack, looks like sourcrap (not i assume, sourgrape)
> ..or maybe there's just a new strain about i'm unaware of
> 
> 
> nice work



Hi Kaotik Thanks....the sourgrape it from Bog
very good to smoke and nice buds for my with Bog bleukush
you have problem with some sourgrape or sourcrap!!:ranti just saw the pack:rofl 

View attachment phpSPeVRvPM.jpg


View attachment phpQgjkVSPM.jpg


----------



## Smoker2

Kaotik here the surprise in the pack with sourcrap....:hitchair:

*Mix-3* (BlackRoseXSourGrape) 

View attachment phpr0PeUhPM.jpg


View attachment phpqWxWehPM.jpg


View attachment phpLYJ57YAM.jpg


View attachment phpV8LeQzAM.jpg


View attachment phpv1uCu7AM.jpg


----------



## Wildbrain

Looking good.......  You are going to enjoy that Strawberry Frost for sure.:48:


----------



## kaotik

very nice man
frosty girl


----------



## Smoker2

Wildbrain said:


> Looking good.......  You are going to enjoy that Strawberry Frost for sure.:48:


Hello Wildbrain Thanks....yes very good in my top 5 
with EvilQueen, FireStarter, PeyotePurple 
all the testers X with BleuBerry from Maddfarmer
(SCDC, NL#5, PurpleUrkel) all very good to smoke:vap_bong__emoticon:

*Mix-M6* (PeyotePurpleXStrawBerryFrost)....:icon_smile: 

View attachment M6.jpeg


View attachment Mix-M6.jpeg


View attachment M6C.jpeg


View attachment M6A.jpeg


----------



## 7greeneyes

sexy crosses there, Smoker2. :aok:

You make'm yourself?


----------



## Smoker2

7greeneyes said:


> sexy crosses there, Smoker2. :aok:
> 
> You make'm yourself?



Thanks 7Greeneyes...yes i do all my Mix
i grown maybe 70 strains by for starting my mix
with some very nice mothers and i keep the pollen of the nice male
to brush on small clones

here the list of the original strains i grown&Smoke :watchplant:

AK..............................................( 5
V-3..............................................( 8
Jack............................................( 9
M-39............................................(10
Nycd...........................................( 9
AK48...........................................( 5
Satori..........................................( 9
Cluster.........................................( 7
Cheese........................................( 8
La Diva........................................( 6
Shish99........................................( 9
Monster........................................( 7
La Musa.......................................( 6
Y Griega......................................( 9
SourGrap.....................................( 9
OG Kush......................................(--
Caramelo.....................................( 5
C13 Haze....................................(--
TNT Kush....................................( 6
Blue Kush....................................( 9
Blue Berry....................................( 8
Bogbubble....................................( 8
Chocolope....................................( 8
StrawBerry...................................( 7
Blue Rhino...................................( 8
Blue Bonic...................................( 8
Early Spliff..................................(--
Hash Plant..................................( 6
Evil Queen..................................(10
Sweet Haze................................(--
SourBubble.................................( 9
Black Rose.................................( 9
Fire Starter..................................(10
Hindu Kush.................................( 6
Sour Diesel.................................( 9
Snow White................................( 9
Train Wreck................................( 6
Purple Floss................................( 7
Chock Berry.................................(--
Vanilla Kush.................................( 8
Liberty Haze................................( 6
Black Diesel................................( 8
Black Queen................................( 6
Nortern Light................................( 8
Critical Kush................................( 8
Purple Wreck...............................( 9
Lemon Skunk...............................( 8
Tutankhamon...............................( 9
Cotton Candy...............................( 7
Black Domina...............................( 6
Peyote Purple...............................(10
Connie Chung...............................(--
White Russian..............................( 5
Medical Citral................................(--
Meville's Haze..............................( 7
La Confidential..............................( 9
Pinapple Chuck.............................( 5
Blue Mammouth............................( 5
StrawBerryFrost............................(10
SourDoubleKush...........................( 8
Jamaican Dream...........................( 5
Hash Plant Haze...........................(--
Tangerine Dream...........................( 5
Super Cannalope...........................(--
5X-Cannazon Mix..........................(--
Great White Shark.........................( 7
Super Lemon Haze........................( 7
Afghan Kush Ryder........................( 8
Spicy Cinderella99........................( 9
ChemoXSourBubble......................( 8
C4XCaseybandXC99....................( 9
HazeolopeXStinkBomb..................( 7
Purple Bubba OG Kush.................( 7
LemonSkunkXSourBubble.............( 8
Killing Fields F3 et (NR7)..............( 9
Original Tai Haze x Skunk#1.........( 5
PanamaRedXNL#5XBananaOG....( 7

Maddfarmer Génétics testers X
NL#5 X Bleuberry........................(10
SCDC X Bleuberry......................(10
Purple Urkel X Bleuberry..............(10

testers from a friend....Monkey
Banana OG X SPG......................(9
Green Crack X SPG....................(9
Goji X Banana OG.......................(9


----------



## Smoker2

*Mix with original strains *....:fly:

Male SourGrap1-M
1-M-39AXSourGrap1-Male
2-BlackRose2XSourGrap1
3-BlackRose1XSourGrap1
4-SourBubble1XSourGrap1
5-SourGrap2XSourGrap1

Male BogBubble1-M
6-M-39AXBogBubble1
7-PurpleWreckXBogBubble1
8-BogBubble2XBogBubble1
9-V-3-1XBogBubble1

Male KillingFieldsF3-4-M
10-M-39AXKillingFieldsF3-4
11-KillingFieldsF3-3XKillingFieldsF3-4
12-KillingFieldsF3-5XKillingFieldsF3-4
13-KillingFieldsNR7-1XKillingFieldsF3-4
14-Jack1XKillingFieldsF3-4

Male ChockBerry1-M
15-M-39AXChockBerry1
16-TNTKush2XChockBerry1
17-Chocolope1XChockBerry1
18-Monster1XChockBerry1

Male Satori3-M
19-Satori1XSatori3
20-Satori2XSatori3
21-M-39AXSatori3
22-NorthernLight-1XSatori-3

Male Shish99-3M
23-M-39AXShish99-3
24-Cheese1XShish99-3
25-CottonCandy1XShish99-3
26-StrawBerry1XShish99-3
27-VanillaKush2XShish99-3
28-SnowWhite1XShish99-3
29-NorthernLight1XShish99-3
30-TNTKush1XShish99-3
31-PinappleChuck1XShish99-3
32-Shish99-1XShish99-3
33-Shish99-2XShish99-3

Male LAConfidential2-M
34-M-39AXLAConfidential2
35-LAConfidential1XLAConfidential2
36-LAConfidential3XLAConfidential2
37-Firestarter1XLAConfidential2
38-C4xCBxC99-1XLAConfidential2
39-YGriega3XLAConfidential2

Male BlackRose3-M
40-M39AXBlackRose3
41-BlackRose2XBlackRose3
42-PurpleWreck1XBlackRose3
43-CriticalKush1XBlackRose3
44-YGriega1XBlackRose3
45-BleuBonic1XBlackRose3
46-Tutankhamon1XBlackRose3
47-Chocolope1XBlackRose3
48-VanillaKush1XBlackRose3
49-KillingFieldsF3-2XBlackRose3

Male KillingFields-f3-4-M
50-M-39AXKF-f3-4
51-KF-f3-1XKF-f3-4
52-KF-f3-2XKF-f3-4
53-KF-f3-5XKF-f3-4
54-YGriega2XKF-f3-4
55-CriticalKush1XKF-f3-4
56-PurpleWreck1XKF-f3-4

Male BogBubble4-M
57-M-39AXBogBubble4
58-PurpleWreck1XBogBubble4
59-BleuBonic1XBogBubble4
60-PurpleFloss1XBogBubble4
61-TNTKush2XBogBubble4

Male Satori3-M
62-M-39AXSatori3
63-Satori2XSatori3
64-A K1XSatori3
65-KFF3-3XSatori3
66-OGKush1XSatori3
67-Cheese1XSatori3
68-Neville'sHaze1XSatori3
69-PurpleWreck1(hr)XSatori3
70-PurpleWreck1(re)XSatori3
71-PurpleWreck2A(hr)XSatori3
72-PurpleBubba3XSatori3
73-LemonSkunk1XSatori3
74-PinappleChuck1XSatori3


----------



## Smoker2

*Mix with Maddfarmer strains *....:fly::fly:

Madd Strawbery Frost-5 male
M1-StrawberryFrost1XStrawberryFrost3-M
M2-StrawberryFrost2XStrawberryFrost3
M3-M-39AXStrawberryFrost3
M4-V3-2XStrawberry Frost3
M5-YGriega3XStrawberryFrost3
M6-PeyotePurple1XStrawberryFrost3
M7-Bleuberry1XStrawberryFrost3
M8-Neville'sHaze1XStrawberryFrost3

Madd NL#5xBleuberry Testers X-3 male
M9-NL#5xBB1XNL#5xBB3
M10-URKLExBB1XNL#5xBB3
M11-URKLExBB2XNL#5xBB3
M12-SCDCxBB1XNL#5xBB3
M13-SCDCxBB2XNL#5xBB3
M14-SCDCxBB4XNL#5xBB3
M15-SCDCxBB6XNL#5xBB3
M16-M-39AXNL#5xBB3
M17-BleuKush1XNL#5xBB3
M18-BlackRose2XNL#5xBB3
M19-BlackRhino1XNL#5xBB3
M20-PeyotePurple1XNL#5xBB3
M21-V3-2XNL#5xBB3
M22-SourBubble1XNL#5xBB3

Madd Strawbery Frost-5 male
M23-StrawberryFrost1XStrawberryFrost5M
M24-StrawberryFrost3XStrawberryFrost5
M25-M-39AXStrawberryFrost5
M26-Jack1XStrawberryFrost5
M27-KillingFields2XStrawberryFrost5
M28-KillingFields5XStrawberryFrost5
M29-PeyotePurple3XStrawberryFrost5
M30-NorthernLight1XStrawberryFrost5
M31-BleuKush1XStrawberryFrost5
M32-EvilQueen2XStrawberryFrost5
M33-FireStarter-2XStrawberryFrost5

Madd SCDCxBleuberry Testers X-3 male
M34-SCDCxBB4XSCDCxBB3
M35-M-39AXSCDCxBB3
M36-EvilQueen1XSCDCxBB3
M37-EvilQueen3XSCDCxBB3
M38-StrawberryFrost1XSCDCxBB3
M39-StrawberryFrost2XSCDCxBB3
M40-StrawberryFrost3XSCDCxBB3
M41-PeyotePurple1XSCDCxBB3
M42-PeyotePurple2XSCDCxBB3
M43-V3-2XSCDCxBB3
M44-SourGrapXSCDCxBB3
M45-KillingFields2XSCDCxBB3

Madd NL#5xBleuberry Testers X-2 male
M46-M-39AXNL#5xBB2
M47-SCDCxBB2XNL#5xBB2
M48-UrkelxBB2XNL#5xBB2
M49-BlackRose1(mix41)XNL#5xBB2
M50-PeyotePurple1XNL#5xBB2
M51-SCDCxBB4XNL#5xBB2
M52-EvilQueen1XNL#5xBB2

Madd SCDCxBleuberry Testers X-3 male
M53-SCDCxBB8XSCDCxBB3
M54-M-39AXSCDCxBB3
M55-FireStarter2XSCDCxBB3
M56-PeyotePurple1XSCDCxBB3
M57-StrawberryFrost1XSCDCxBB3
M58-BlackRose2XSCDCxBB3

Madd NL#5xBleuberry Testers X-2 male
M59-BlackRose2XNL#5xBB2
M60-StrawberryFrost2XNL#5xBB2
M61-SnowWhite1XNL#5xBB2
M62-PeyotePurple1XNL#5xBB2
M63-PeyotePurple2XNL#5xBB2
M64-UrkelxBB1XNL#5xBB2
M65-SCDCxBB2XNL#5xBB2
M66-SCDCxBB8XNL#5xBB2
M67-M-39A(mom)XNL#5xBB2
M68-M-39A(clone)XNL#5xBB2
M69-StrawberryFrost3XNL#5xBB2
M70-EvilQueen3XNL#5xBB2
M71-PeyotePurple3XNL#5xBB2
M72-FireStarter2XNL#5xBB2

Madd SCDCxBleuberry Testers X-3 male
M73-M-39AXSCDCxBB3
M74-FireStarter2XSCDCxBB3
M75-EvilQueen1XSCDCxBB3
M76-EvilQueen2XSCDCxBB3
M77-SCDCxBB4XSCDCxBB3
M78-SCDCxBB8XSCDCxBB3
M79-StrawberryFrost2XSCDCxBB3
M80-BlackRose2XSCDCxBB3
M81-PeyotePurple2XSCDCxBB3
M82-PeyotePurple4XSCDCxBB3


----------



## Smoker2

....:smoke1: 

View attachment sk2.jpg


----------



## Smoker2

Just start some small plants in flower

*Mix-M4* (V-3XStrawberry Frost)....:icon_smile: 

View attachment M4f.jpg


View attachment M4b.jpg


View attachment M4e.jpg


View attachment M4d.jpg


View attachment M4.jpg


View attachment Mix-M4.jpg


View attachment M4a.jpg


----------



## Smoker2

*Mix-M47* (SCDCXBB2)X(NL#5XBB)....:watchplant: 

View attachment Mix-M47a.jpg


View attachment Mix-M47b.jpg


View attachment Mix-M47c.jpg


----------



## Smoker2

*Mix-M51* (SCDCXBB4)X(NL#5XBB)....:fly: 

View attachment M51a.jpg


View attachment M51b.jpg


View attachment M51c.jpg


View attachment M51d.jpg


----------



## Smoker2

*Mix-M51* (SCDCXBB4)X(NL#5XBB)....day5 (22-03):chuck: 

View attachment M51f.jpg


View attachment M51g.jpg


View attachment M51h.jpg


View attachment M51i.jpg


View attachment M51j.jpg


----------



## Smoker2

*Mix-37* (FireStarterXLAConfidential)....:bong2: 

View attachment mix-37s.jpg


View attachment mix-37.jpg


View attachment mix-37c.jpg


View attachment mix-37a.jpg


View attachment mix-37b.jpg


View attachment mix-37sk.jpg


----------



## 7greeneyes

:clap: :yay: :clap:

PORN!PORN!PORN!PORN!


----------



## Smoker2

7greeneyes said:


> :clap: :yay: :clap:
> 
> PORN!PORN!PORN!PORN!



OKI i have more....:dancing:

*Mix-M9* (NL#5xBB)X(NL#5xBB)....:guitar: 

View attachment nl52.jpg


View attachment nl56.jpg


View attachment nl54.jpg


View attachment nl55.jpg


View attachment phpkTW83rPM.jpg


----------



## Smoker2

*Mix-M9* (NL#5xBB)X(NL#5xBB)....:48: 

View attachment M9.jpg


View attachment M9a.jpg


----------



## Smoker2

*Mix-M9* (NL#5xBB)X(NL#5xBB)....:fid: 

View attachment M9j.jpg


View attachment M9h.jpg


View attachment M9i.jpg


View attachment M9f.jpg


View attachment M9e.jpg


View attachment M9g.jpg


----------



## Smoker2

*Maddfarmer Testers* 
SCDC, URKEL, NL#5, cross with Bleuberry....:icon_smile: 

View attachment TestersX.jpeg


View attachment TestersXa.jpeg


View attachment TestersXc.jpeg


View attachment TestersXb.jpeg


----------



## Smoker2

*Maddfarmer Testers X* 

View attachment testersx.jpeg


View attachment testersxa.jpeg


View attachment testersxb.jpeg


----------



## Smoker2

*Testers NL#5xBB*....:farm: 

View attachment NL#5xBB.jpeg


View attachment NL#5xBBa.jpeg


View attachment NL#5xBBb.jpeg


View attachment NL#5xBBc.jpeg


View attachment NL#5xBBd.jpeg


----------



## Smoker2

*Testers NL#5xBB*....:bump: 

View attachment NL#5xBBf.jpeg


View attachment NL#5xBBe.jpeg


View attachment g.jpeg


View attachment i.jpeg


View attachment j.jpeg


View attachment h.jpeg


View attachment k.jpeg


View attachment l.jpeg


View attachment m.jpeg


----------



## Smoker2

*Testers NL#5xBB*....:vap-bobby_on_the_be 

View attachment NL#5xBB1.jpeg


View attachment 2.jpeg


View attachment 3.jpeg


View attachment 4.jpeg


View attachment 5.jpeg


View attachment 6.jpeg


View attachment 7.jpeg


View attachment 8.jpeg


View attachment 9.jpeg


View attachment 10.jpeg


View attachment 11.jpeg


----------



## Smoker2

*Testers NL#5xBB*....:cool2: 

View attachment NL#5xBB.jpeg


View attachment NL5xbb.jpeg


View attachment NL5xbba.jpeg


View attachment NL5xbbc.jpeg


View attachment NL5xbbb.jpeg


----------



## Smoker2

*NL#5xBB*....:48: 

View attachment phpYVFXSTAM.jpg


View attachment php0ngQnRAM.jpg


View attachment phpQlyRN7AM.jpg


----------



## Smoker2

*Testers PurpleUrkelXBB*....:chuck: 

View attachment UrkelxBB.jpeg


View attachment UrkelxBBa.jpeg


View attachment UrkelxBBb.jpeg


View attachment UrkelxBBc.jpeg


View attachment UrkelxBBd.jpeg


View attachment UrkelxBBe.jpeg


View attachment UrkelxBBf.jpeg


View attachment j.jpeg


----------



## Smoker2

*PurpleUrkelXBB*....:ccc: 

View attachment Urkel.jpeg


View attachment 2.jpeg


View attachment 1.jpeg


View attachment 3.jpeg


View attachment 7.jpeg


View attachment 8.jpeg


View attachment 5.jpeg


View attachment 9.jpeg


View attachment urkelxbb.jpeg


----------



## Smoker2

*PurpleUrkelXBB*....:smoke1: 

View attachment 12.jpeg


View attachment 13.jpeg


View attachment 14.jpeg


View attachment 16.jpeg


View attachment 17.jpeg


View attachment 19.jpeg


View attachment 20.jpeg


View attachment 21.jpeg


View attachment 22.jpeg


View attachment 23.jpeg


----------



## Smoker2

*PurpleUrkelXBB*....:vap_smiley: 

View attachment 24.jpeg


View attachment 25.jpeg


View attachment 27.jpeg


View attachment 28.jpeg


View attachment 30.jpeg


View attachment 32.jpeg


View attachment 33.jpeg


View attachment 29.jpeg


----------



## Smoker2

*PurpleUrkelXBB*....:stoned: 

View attachment 31.jpeg


View attachment 42.jpeg


View attachment 40.jpeg


View attachment 39.jpeg


View attachment 38.jpeg


View attachment 37.jpeg


View attachment 35.jpeg


View attachment 34.jpeg


----------



## Smoker2

*PurpleUrkelXBB*....:vap_bong__emoticon: 

View attachment phpXJv6zsPM.jpg


View attachment phpWSZV6iPM.jpg


View attachment phpmdN5KdPM.jpg


View attachment phpQAHDBxPM.jpg


----------



## Smoker2

*PurpleUrkelXBB2*....:48: 

View attachment phpU27aSNAM.jpg


View attachment phpR5opgqAM.jpg


View attachment phpbpwQzzAM.jpg


View attachment phpLFceoZAM.jpg


----------



## Smoker2

*Mix-M6* (PeyotePurpleXStrawberryFrost)....:farm: in veg now :fly: 

View attachment m6.jpg


View attachment m6b.jpg


View attachment m6d.jpg


View attachment m6e.jpg


View attachment m6c.jpg


----------



## Smoker2

*Mix-M18* (BlackRoseXNL#5xBB)....start 10-03 day20 :icon_smile: 

View attachment m18c.jpg


View attachment m18a.jpg


View attachment m18e.jpg


View attachment m18b.jpg


View attachment m18d.jpg


----------



## Smoker2

*Mix-M47* (SCDCxBB)X(NL#5xBB)....:watchplant: 

View attachment m47.jpg


View attachment m47a.jpg


View attachment m47b.jpg


----------



## Smoker2

*Mix-M47* (SCDCxBB2)X(NL#5xBB)....:icon_smile: first day in flower 

View attachment m47c.jpg


View attachment m47e.jpg


View attachment m47g.jpg


View attachment m47h.jpg


View attachment m47f.jpg


View attachment m47d.jpg


----------



## Smoker2

*Mix-M51* (SCDCxBB4)X(NL#5xBB)....day10 (22-03) :chuck: 

View attachment m51a.jpg


View attachment m51e.jpg


View attachment m51f.jpg


View attachment m51d.jpg


View attachment m51b.jpg


View attachment m51c.jpg


View attachment m51.jpg


----------



## Smoker2

*Mix-M4* (V-3XStrawberryFrost)....day10:fly: 

View attachment m4f.jpg


View attachment m4e.jpg


View attachment m4b.jpg


View attachment M4.jpg


View attachment m4a.jpg


View attachment m4d.jpg


View attachment m4c.jpg


----------



## shahomy

Greetings Smoker2
Congrats on the nice buds, and what a phenomenal seed collection!!
That Strawberry Frost looks incredible!!/edible?
Just a newb myself, but i see a couple of things that i`d heard were no no`s....like using clear containers(pop bottles), i`d heard the roots don`t like light...
also, i see mirrors...i heard these will not work...reflect, instead of refract? or is it the other way around?
Looks like your proving them wrong!
Yeah, not trying to Dis on ya in any way, just looking to learn...

And is that all the nutes you use to produce all those trich`s???
I see Sensi Bloom A&B
Super thrive...used during whole grow cycle? or just clones/seedlings?
Vinegar???
Stim Root...for clones?
End all 2...preventive maint. for bugs

Nothing else?????

Anyway, thanks for sharing the great pics.


----------



## Smoker2

shahomy said:


> Greetings Smoker2
> Congrats on the nice buds, and what a phenomenal seed collection!!
> That Strawberry Frost looks incredible!!/edible?
> Just a newb myself, but i see a couple of things that i`d heard were no no`s....like using clear containers(pop bottles), i`d heard the roots don`t like light...
> also, i see mirrors...i heard these will not work...reflect, instead of refract? or is it the other way around?
> Looks like your proving them wrong!
> Yeah, not trying to Dis on ya in any way, just looking to learn...
> 
> And is that all the nutes you use to produce all those trich`s???
> I see Sensi Bloom A&B
> Super thrive...used during whole grow cycle? or just clones/seedlings?
> Vinegar???
> Stim Root...for clones?
> End all 2...preventive maint. for bugs
> 
> Nothing else?????
> 
> Anyway, thanks for sharing the great pics.



Hi Shahomy Thanks
i grow in those pop bottles for over 10 years 
at first i woes taping the bottom part of the bottles 
but i stop one day and i dot see any problem at all
(just a bit of green mold at the end some time) but not a problem

for the mirrors i have 2x400w one with mirrors and the other one none
and i see bigger buds on the side with mirrors for sure
just do a test with a mirror you will see more SUN on your plants for sure

yes i use Sensi Bloom A&B and Super thrive in flowering 
and i use the same mix in vegetation but 10:1 (10 water : 1 mix)
just water for seedling and i keep the PH at 6.2 with white vinegar
PPM 800 for flowering and in veg 80ppm....all the same mix

(Nothing else?????)....yes my:farm: (but excuse my english):bolt:

Day10 of flowering....:aok: 

View attachment roots.jpg


----------



## Smoker2

I use for cloning those 2....:woohoo: 

View attachment nycd.jpg


View attachment o.jpg


View attachment l.jpg


View attachment cl.jpg


View attachment clo.jpg


View attachment clon.jpg


View attachment 14days.jpg


View attachment cup.jpg


View attachment od2.jpg


----------



## Smoker2

*Outdoors*....:batman: 

View attachment od3.jpg


View attachment od1.jpg


View attachment od6.jpg


View attachment od5.jpg


View attachment od9.jpg


View attachment od10.jpg


View attachment od11.jpg


View attachment od12.jpg


View attachment od13.jpg


View attachment od7.jpg


----------



## Smoker2

*Outdoors*....:icon_smile: 

View attachment od14.jpg


View attachment od15.jpg


View attachment od16.jpg


View attachment od17.jpg


View attachment od18.jpg


View attachment od19.jpg


View attachment od21.jpg


View attachment od22.jpg


----------



## Smoker2

* Outdoors*....:fly: 

View attachment od30.jpg


View attachment od29.jpg


View attachment od31.jpg


View attachment od32.jpg


View attachment od33.jpg


View attachment od34.jpg


View attachment od23.jpg


View attachment od26.jpg


View attachment od24.jpg


View attachment od25.jpg


----------



## Smoker2

Mix-M4 (V-3 X StrawberryFrost)....day20 (22-03):angrywife:she woes the first to show her boobs 

View attachment m4a.jpg


View attachment m4b.jpg


View attachment m4c.jpg


View attachment m4d.jpg


View attachment m4e.jpg


View attachment m4f.jpg


View attachment m4g.jpg


View attachment m4h.jpg


View attachment m4.jpg


View attachment m4i.jpg


----------



## BenfukD

nice work


----------



## Smoker2

BenfukD said:


> nice work



Hi BenfukD Thanks

*Mix-M51* (SCDCXBB4)X(NL#5XBB)....day20 (22-03):chuck: 

View attachment m51c.jpg


View attachment m51d.jpg


View attachment m51e.jpg


View attachment m51a.jpg


View attachment m51.jpg


View attachment m51b.jpg


----------



## MR1

Smoker2 you have some great looking plants there. Your plants are so green.


----------



## Smoker2

MR1 said:


> Smoker2 you have some great looking plants there. Your plants are so green.



Thanks MR1 
i use some plant-prod 15-30-15 and super thrive for all plants in flower
and i cut the same mix for the plants in veg (5:1 and 10:1)
10:1 for seedling and up
5:1 for haft size by for flower
i start the full mix 5 days by for going in flower
doing some test run just to see it very cheap the plant-prod
and every thing is going well i think:hitchair: 

*Mix-M48* (PurpleUrkelxBB X NL#5xBB)....:watchplant: 

View attachment m48.jpg


View attachment m48a.jpg


----------



## Smoker2

*Mix-M55* (FireStarter X SCDCxBB)....:watchplant: 

View attachment m55.jpg


View attachment m55aa.jpg


----------



## Smoker2

* Mix-M56* (PeyotePurple X SCDCxBB)....:watchplant: 

View attachment m56.jpg


View attachment m56a.jpg


----------



## Smoker2

*Mix-M52* (EvilQueen X NL#5xBB)....:icon_smile: 

View attachment M.jpg


View attachment Ma.jpg


View attachment m52a.jpg


View attachment m52c.jpg


View attachment m52d.jpg


View attachment m52b.jpg


----------



## Smoker2

*Mix-75* (EvilQueen X SCDCxBB)....:icon_smile: 

View attachment m75c.jpg


View attachment m75b.jpg


View attachment m75d.jpg


View attachment m75e.jpg


View attachment m75.jpg


View attachment m75a.jpg


----------



## Smoker2

*Mix-M6* (PeyotePurple X StrawberryFrost)....:chuck: 

View attachment b.jpg


View attachment e.jpg


View attachment d.jpg


View attachment c.jpg


View attachment m6.jpg


View attachment a.jpg


----------



## Smoker2

*Mix-M18* (BlackRose X NL#5xBB)....:chuck: 

View attachment m18e.jpg


View attachment m18a.jpg


View attachment m18c.jpg


View attachment m18b.jpg


View attachment m18.jpg


View attachment m18d.jpg


View attachment m18f.jpg


----------



## Smoker2

*Mix-M47* (SCDCxBB X NL#5xBB)....day6 (10-04) :fly: 

View attachment m47d.jpg


View attachment m47c.jpg


View attachment m47b.jpg


View attachment m47.jpg


View attachment m47e.jpg


View attachment m47a.jpg


View attachment m47f.jpg


----------



## Smoker2

*Mix-M4* (V-3 X StrawberryFrost)....day15 (1-04):bong2: 

View attachment m4c.jpg


View attachment m4e.jpg


View attachment m4g.jpg


View attachment m4d.jpg


View attachment m4.jpg


View attachment m4b.jpg


View attachment m4aa.jpg


----------



## Smoker2

*Mix-M4* (V-3 X StrawberryFrost)....day25 (22-03):farm: 

View attachment m4-4.jpg


View attachment m4-5.jpg


View attachment m4-7.jpg


View attachment m4-6.jpg


View attachment m4-9.jpg


View attachment m4-3.jpg


View attachment m4-8.jpg


View attachment m4-11.jpg


View attachment m4-2.jpg


----------



## GreenThumbPicasso

Here's what I'm puffin on

















Both phenos of my Durga mata x widow Cindy


----------



## Smoker2

Hi GreenThumbPicasso Thanks for the pictures very nice
i see some seeds in the first bud....you made a mix !
it the first time i see the Durga mata....it from a breeder or it yours !

i have the blackRose from Heart Robinson  
nice colours and some seeds in the first pic

your last pic it very nice:icon_smile:

BlackRose....:48: 

View attachment br.jpeg


View attachment br37d.jpg


----------



## GreenThumbPicasso

Thanks Smoker! Yours are beautiful!
The Durga mata was from paradise seeds about 11 years ago and I fell in love with the strain. I had another strain called widow Cindy that came from a small breeder. After growing that out, I had to cross them. Kept the strain along with two phenos since then. My two keeper phenos both give purple buds but one gets almost black. That one has a more cotton candy taste. The other honeysuckle/ berry. Both leave a lip smacking sweetness well after the sesh is over. 
Heath is a talented grower. I've followed many of his grows over the years. I've had the pleasure of trying out some of his critical crosses and really liked them. 
 This season, I'll be working with pe, Cali hp and some purple berry yum yum and a cross of them. Already have a keeper male dom of pbyy, along with one of the sexiest ladies. Pollen will go to the lady pb the pe and hashplant. And I'll work it out from there depending on what I see when I crack them. The seeds in the pic.....yep, gotta have em. Both phenos get a little pollen from my collection.


----------



## GreenThumbPicasso

This is one of my favorite pics of a pheno. I love the ooze and colors 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Smoker2

Thanks for the info GreenThumbPicasso nice strain :cool2:
i have from Robinson the BlackRose, BlackRhino, PurpleWreck, V3

Mix-M4 (V-3 X StrawberryFrost)....:icon_smile: 

View attachment m4g.jpg


View attachment m4a.jpg


View attachment m4f.jpg


View attachment m4e.jpg


View attachment m4d.jpg


View attachment m4i.jpg


View attachment m4j.jpg


View attachment m4h.jpg


View attachment m4c.jpg


View attachment m4b.jpg


----------



## Smoker2

Mix-M4 (V-3 X StrawberryFrost)....day40 (22-03):woohoo: 

View attachment m4.jpg


View attachment m46.jpg


View attachment m47.jpg


View attachment m49.jpg


View attachment m414.jpg


View attachment m412.jpg


View attachment m413.jpg


View attachment m411.jpg


View attachment m48.jpg


----------



## sawhse

Wow smoker2 you can grow some serious dank man :aok:


----------



## GreenThumbPicasso

Bangin' ladies ya got there. Real nice!


----------



## Smoker2

sawhse said:


> Wow smoker2 you can grow some serious dank man :aok:



Hi Sawhse Thanks :48:

*Mix-M47* (SCDCxBB2 X NL#5xBB)....day15 :watchplant: 

View attachment m47b.jpg


View attachment m47g.jpg


View attachment m47h.jpg


View attachment m47e.jpg


View attachment m47c.jpg


View attachment m47f.jpg


View attachment m47a.jpg


View attachment m47.jpg


----------



## Smoker2

GreenThumbPicasso said:


> Bangin' ladies ya got there. Real nice!



Hello GTP Thanks :48:

*Mix-M47* (SCDCxBB2 X NL#5xBB)....day22 (10-04) :chuck: 

View attachment m477.jpg


View attachment m473.jpg


View attachment m474.jpg


View attachment m476.jpg


View attachment m472.jpg


View attachment m471.jpg


View attachment m475.jpg


----------



## Smoker2

*Mix-M51* (SCDCxBB4)X(NL#5xBB)....day40 (22-03):icon_smile: 

View attachment m51.jpg


View attachment m51d.jpg


View attachment m51a.jpg


View attachment m51b.jpg


View attachment m51c.jpg


View attachment m51h.jpg


View attachment m51e.jpg


View attachment m51g.jpg


----------



## Smoker2

*Mix-M4* (V-3 X StrawberryFrost)....day33 (1-04) very nice girl :angrywife::bolt: 

View attachment m4g.jpg


View attachment m5d.jpg


View attachment m4.jpg


View attachment m4c.jpg


View attachment m4a.jpg


View attachment m4b.jpg


View attachment m4f.jpg


View attachment m4e.jpg


----------



## Smoker2

*Mix-M47* (SCDCxBB2 X NL#5xBB)....day31 (10-04):icon_smile: 

View attachment m47.jpg


View attachment m47a.jpg


View attachment m47b.jpg


View attachment m47c.jpg


View attachment m47d.jpg


View attachment m47f.jpg


View attachment m47g.jpg


----------



## MR1

Looking great as usual Smoker2


----------



## DnSgenetics1

Nice!!


----------



## Smoker2

MR1 said:


> Looking great as usual Smoker2



Hi MR1 Thanks :48:



DnSgenetics1 said:


> Nice!!



Thanks DnSgenetics1  :48:

Mix-M56 (PeyotePurple X SCDCxBB)....day42 (1-04):icon_smile: 

View attachment m56f.jpg


View attachment m56c.jpg


View attachment m56d.jpg


View attachment m56e.jpg


View attachment m56a.jpg


View attachment m56.jpg


View attachment m56g.jpg


View attachment m56b.jpg


----------



## sawhse

I can see you love your hobby!!!!!! :aok:


----------



## Smoker2

sawhse said:


> I can see you love your hobby!!!!!! :aok:



Hi Sawhse....:48:....Thanks
very nice hobby and now it the best part looking at those mix's
O yes smoking is the best part sorry :ccc:

*Mix-M47* (SCDCxBB2 X NL#5xBB)....day37 (10-04):icon_smile: 

View attachment m47.jpg


View attachment m47a.jpg


View attachment m47c.jpg


View attachment m47d.jpg


View attachment m47e.jpg


View attachment m47g.jpg


View attachment m47b.jpg


----------



## Smoker2

*Mix-M18* (BlackRose X NL#5xBB)....day17 (1-05):watchplant: 

View attachment m18a.jpg


View attachment m18b.jpg


View attachment m18e.jpg


View attachment m18f.jpg


----------



## Smoker2

*Mix-M6* (PeyotePurple X StrawberryFrost)....day17:chuck: 

View attachment m6f.jpg


View attachment m6a.jpg


View attachment m6b.jpg


View attachment m6d.jpg


View attachment m6c.jpg


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Beautiful...  :48:


----------



## johnnybuds

Sweet Buds Smoker :bong2:


----------



## Smoke

Hello Smoker2 Do You Remember Me Smoke now it OLD Smoke
from your School....i see you did not change a bit....


----------



## WeedHopper

I see your having fun.


----------



## Mallard Duck




----------



## Smoke




----------



## Mallard Duck




----------

